# Hobby-Sports 2010-2011 racing season



## Stuntman Gyro (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey guys just thought I'd throw a thread up for this years coming up racing season at hobby-sports, as well as feedback/suggestion thread, and to just get the local racers that plan on racing here together.

Things are looking good. Racing is going to be every weekend starting OCT. 2 (with a point series as well,i think) 

The classes are shaping up real good With VTA, mini, 17.5 rubber, mini slash, tt-01/e spec class (super stoked for myself, Ill throw more details up later), I know there's more just don't know them off the top of my head.

Guys running the show are a great group of guys to race, and hang out with. Ill see u guys at the track!


----------



## Cesar (Feb 13, 2010)

My TT01 should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Stuntman Gyro (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's some pics of my cars! Got a TA-05 on the way as well!

Not the greatest photographer unless there'd be more lol


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

is the duratrax vendetta sc welcome in the mini slash class


----------



## Stuntman Gyro (Feb 18, 2010)

You know not sure on that? Don't know how the size difference will affect. Ill go ahead and bring that up for you though. Gotta see how much bigger the slash is than the vendetta.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

thanks let me knw


----------



## Stuntman Gyro (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey guys there's gonna be a few of us practicing this friday in the morning until we run out of bodies. The tech and race director are gonna be there as well. From my understanding its someone new running the show then in the past


----------



## Cesar (Feb 13, 2010)

Stuntman Gyro said:


> Hey guys there's gonna be a few of us practicing this friday in the morning until we run out of bodies. The tech and race director are gonna be there as well. From my understanding its someone new running the show then in the past


Its Saturday not Friday.


----------



## Cesar (Feb 13, 2010)

Was out at the track today we had about 4 guys out today turning some laps, gonna be a good season


----------



## Stuntman Gyro (Feb 18, 2010)

Thats right Saturday


----------



## Stuntman Gyro (Feb 18, 2010)

Practice day will be Wednesdays 5-9 starting today 

More info here http://hobby-sports.com/offroad.php


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

What Up G??


----------



## Zr440#54 (Nov 3, 2009)

are we not running a mod class?


----------



## Stuntman Gyro (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey blaze how is it going, vta is almost ready just need the motor!

Yup there's a mod class. Gonna see if I can swing by tomorrow and get the rules but from what I think mods gonna be is any thing goes, any motor, body, tires, etc. There's more classes and such just the guy who updated was very vague


----------



## Zr440#54 (Nov 3, 2009)

ok, thanks need something to get my speed fix


----------



## Cesar (Feb 13, 2010)

Another great race today. TT01 class is a blast!


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Been outa the loop for a while... what's VTA?


----------



## Cesar (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

What does the "mini" class consist of?


----------



## Stuntman Gyro (Feb 18, 2010)

Mini is same basic concept for like VTA. CHeap kit that uses the stock supplied motor to keep every one in check and even

Great day of racing today and turnout was great. If your in the area and are looking for somethign to do sat come on out, we had 5 heats- a full heat of 10 tto1s, 2 stock rubber tc, mod tc, and mini cooper. We got a little going on for all lol


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Stuntman Gyro said:


> Mini is same basic concept for like VTA. CHeap kit that uses the stock supplied motor to keep every one in check and even
> 
> Great day of racing today and turnout was great. If your in the area and are looking for somethign to do sat come on out, we had 5 heats- a full heat of 10 tto1s, 2 stock rubber tc, mod tc, and mini cooper. We got a little going on for all lol


So the mini class isn't 1/18th it's actually a Mini Cooper class. Refresh my memory, aren't those fwd?


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm looking for something DURABLE for my 14 yr old brother to race, what class would you guys suggest?


----------



## Stuntman Gyro (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes sir the minis are fwd!

Few guys got there kids running the tto1s and those seem to be pretty good that Ive seen none has broken anything yet. The only thing I have had break was the upright but was me just being careless.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Cool, thanks Stuntman... Anyone got a TT01 for sale? lol


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

What are the VTA rules?


----------



## Cesar (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html If your close to Kalamazoo stop by the track tomorrow pits open at ten racing starts at noon.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Great, thank you.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

ok need some more info on that tt01 class what tires are legal is the type r chassis legal how bout motor and batteries


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

also what esc's


----------



## woodys3b (Jan 22, 2010)

You'll find all the rules for all the classes plus a bunch more at Michiganrc.net.

The TT-01 uses the kit supplied tires, motor and speed controller.


----------

